# Carol Whitebook for 2008 KCBS BoD



## Thom Emery (Dec 30, 2007)

I met Carol Whitebook at the recent AZ contest where she was one of the Reps
I was impressed with her thinking and knowledge of our sport
Please consider voting for Carol in Jan


----------

